# Άδεια εργαζομένων



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2011)

Επειδή το ψάχνω αρκετή ώρα και δεν έχω καταλήξει ακόμα στη σωστή θέση, θα ήθελα βοήθεια στο θέμα "νομοθεσία σχετικά με την άδεια των εσωτερικών οικιακών βοηθών". Η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι ισχύουν ακριβώς όσα ισχύουν για κάθε μισθωτό που είναι ασφαλισμένος στο ΙΚΑ, δηλαδή άδεια μετά αποδοχών για 20 ή 24 εργάσιμες ημέρες συν επίδομα αδείας, αλλά επειδή μου ζήτησαν τα φώτα μου, θέλω να δώσω και τεκμηρίωση.


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2011)

Από εδώ

Οι μισθωτοί των δικηγορικών γρα­φείων, συμβολαιογραφείων, υποθηκοφυλακίων, οι οδηγοί των ιδιωτικών αυ­τοκινήτων και *το οικόσιτο προσωπικό* -οικιακοί βοηθοί, παιδαγωγοί, δάσκαλοι, κηπουροί κλπ. δικαιούνται σύμφωνα με το Β.Δ/γμα 376/71 και το Ν. 4507/66 άρθρο 8 παραγρ. 4 την άδεια που προ­βλέπει ο Α.Ν. 539/45 όπως τροποποι­ήθηκε με το Ν. 1346/83 τις σχετικές Ε.Γ.Σ.Σ.Ε. και το Νέο Ν. 3302/04.

Μ'άλλα λόγια ναι, και παίρνουν τα επιδόματα αδείας κανονικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ. Είναι προφανές ότι όταν οι εργοδότες των οικιακών βοηθών δείχνουν απροθυμία να δώσουν πληρωμένη άδεια στους υπαλλήλους τους, δεν έχουν κανέναν νόμο με το μέρος τους.


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2011)

Αυτό γιατί δε νομίζω ότι πήρε ποτέ κανένας στα σοβαρά την οικιακή εργασία και έχουν μείνει ίσως στην εποχή που η επαρχία προμήθευε τις πόλεις με δωδεκάχρονα και δεκατριάχρονα φτωχόπαιδα χωρίς δικαιώματα.


----------

